# Buying a NEW car in Turkey.



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Looking at New cars. Been searching for used cars but they are only a few thousand dollars less than a brand new one. So many makes and models we dont have in the states. We need a family car. Not too big but a good size trunk. Any recommendations? Any Makes (companies) of cars that are less expensive? Or do they all suffer from the high KDV tax?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

The tax applies equally to all brands. I used to joke that when we buy a car, we buy one for the state too.
Cars with bigger engines are subject to higher taxes so look for cars with engines of 1600cc or less. High gas prices also make big cars unattractive.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Belgarath.

Do you have to pay the same amount of tax for a used car as a new one?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

There is no sales tax for second hand. For new cars, there is a huge sales tax.

There is also the yearly tax for all vehicles : it is higher for newer cars.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Been going to dealerships. They dont really like talking about LPG. Does it affect the warranty? Did a little math. The best I cant come up with. We would probably drive around 13 to 14 thousand kilometers a year. About a quarter to a third may be on the highway.....130km round trips. Not sure if this would rate a diesel or a petrol.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I think the diesel option only makes sense if you drive 30.000km or more annually.

Stay away from LPG : they are a security hazard. Yes it is cheaper but hardly worth that risk.


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

nowadays some trusted companies like honda in civic model and opel in insignia model offer models with their own LPG. i believe it's more trustable compared to a 3rd LGP producer. Because the car producer makes all the tests while LGP is installed to the vehicle. you can also check them.


----------



## Lal233445 (Sep 15, 2015)

I do not recommend diesel and LPG. For models, just check sahibinden.com web site where you can find a lot of options.


----------

